# Barn find this weekend



## Claysgarage (Aug 4, 2019)

Would this be a Davis built bike? It has a Elgin headbadge.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 5, 2019)

The chain ring looks like a Great Western Mfg., but Snyder Mfg. acquired the company and assets (e.g., chain ring design patent and tools) about the middle-later 1920's.

For a GWM, or other (e.g., Davis), I would look for details, such as the serial number, or hardware types at the bottom bracket and seat post.


----------



## Claysgarage (Aug 6, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring looks like a Great Western Mfg., but Snyder Mfg. acquired the company and assets (e.g., chain ring design patent and tools) about the middle-later 1920's.
> 
> For a GWM, or other (e.g., Davis), I would look for details, such as the serial number, or hardware types at the bottom bracket and seat post.




Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Claysgarage (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Claysgarage (Aug 10, 2019)

Can anyone date bike by serial number?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2019)

Not Davis made...dating them is difficult they all look the same through out the years with minor changes... more than likely teen -20’s


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 27, 2021)

Claysgarage said:


> Can anyone date bike by serial number?



The chain ring sprocket was used by Excelsior Michigan City Indiana in the middle 1920’s, for some bicycles that they built for Sears.
I estimate the “A” serial number prefix about 1923.
Another detail reflecting the age, might be the method used to fasten the head badge.  Sometime (in the middle 1920’s?), Sears bicycles built by Excelsior started to appear with the badges attached by 2 screws.


----------

